# Sony RSX-GS9, Mosconi AS 100.4, JL 12TW3, AudioControl LC 4.800, Hybrid Audio Clarus



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Pulled my builds out before selling the cars. Not going to use this stuff in the new ones. 

Sony RSX-GS9 with Extras! | eBay

SUNDOWN AUDIO SD-3 10 D2 10" 500W RMS DUAL 2-OHM SHALLOW SUBWOOFER SPEAKER

JL AUDIO 12TW3-D4 Dual 4 Ohm 12" SHALLOW SLIM MOUNT SUBWOOFER | eBay

JL AUDIO 12TW3-D4 Dual 4 Ohm 12" SHALLOW SLIM MOUNT SUBWOOFER (1) | eBay

AudioControl LC-4.800 Audio Control Amp 4 x 200 watts

Hybrid Audio Clarus C61-2V2 6.5" Component Speakers | eBay

Mosconi AS 100.4 Car Amp | eBay

Mosconi AS 100.4 plus Mosconi RTC-MOS with Cable and G_RTC_CARD


----------

